# Popular movies you have never seen



## Nutz (Apr 24, 2014)

Are their any popular movies you haven't seen?

Me:

Jurassic Park 
Schindler's List
Footloose
Titanic


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

The Exorcist. Any of them.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretty Woman
Toy Story
Leaving Las Vegas
The Da Vinci Code
Busty Coeds vs. Lusty Cheerleaders


----------



## Nutz (Apr 24, 2014)

I can add Pretty Woman, The Da Vinci Code and Leaving Las Vegas.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 24, 2014)

Jurassic Park


Avatar  


None of the Harry Potter movies



None of the Lord of the Rings movies


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 24, 2014)

My list may go on for a while. Right now the first ones that come to my mind are Grease, Jurassic Park, the Lord of the Rings film, the Pirates of the Caribbean films, and the Shrek films.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably most of the films that have won Best Picture in the last 10 years

&#8226;2013 - "12 Years a Slave" Nope

&#8226;2012 - "Argo" Sucked

&#8226;2011 - "The Artist" Nope

&#8226;2010 - "The King's Speech" OK, but not great

&#8226;2009 - "The Hurt Locker" Nope

&#8226;2008 - "Slumdog Millionaire" Good movie

&#8226;2007 - "No Country for Old Men" Nope

&#8226;2006 - "The Departed" No big deal

&#8226;2005 - "Crash" Nope

&#8226;2004 - "Million Dollar Baby" Enjoyed it


----------



## Nutz (Apr 24, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> My list may go on for a while. Right now the first ones that come to my mind are Grease, Jurassic Park, the Lord of the Rings film, the Pirates of the Caribbean films, and the Shrek films.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Wow...Grease.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 24, 2014)

I've seen them all,  and even more of the not so popular movies.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 24, 2014)

Movies I have never seen:

ANY of the Star Wars movies

ANY of the Harry Potter movies

ANY of the Pirates Of The Caribbean movies

ANY of the Marvel Comics spinoff movies

ANY of the Fast & Furious movies

ANY George Clooney movie, except "The Perfect Storm"

ANY Ben Affleck movie, except "Pearl Harbor"

ANY Alec Baldwin movie

ANY Sean Penn movie, except "Fast Times At Ridgmont High"

ANY Robert Downey, Jr. movie

I'm sure there are plenty more, but that's what comes to mind right now.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 24, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST!!!  Toy Story?  Jurassic Park???  FREAKING STAR WARS????????

What in the WORLD are you people doing online???  Go!  NOW!  Get out of here and get to the store!!!


----------



## Nutz (Apr 24, 2014)

BlackFlag said:


> JESUS CHRIST!!!  Toy Story?  Jurassic Park???  FREAKING STAR WARS????????
> 
> What in the WORLD are you people doing online???  Go!  NOW!  Get out of here and get to the store!!!



I have tried my hardest to watch Jurassic Park...cannot get through the first 15 minutes.


----------



## eflatminor (Apr 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Are their any popular movies you haven't seen?
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...



I haven't seen those either.  Caught a few minutes of Jurassic Park on TV once...couldn't get into it.  

Titanic...don't tell me...the ship sinks???

I never saw 'Close Encounters of the Third Kind'...a pretty big movie when I was growing up.  Missing anything?

I refuse to watch any movie with Sean Penn or any outspoken actor/director that has proven himself to be a supremely ignorant asshole. 

On the other hand, I recently watched the 1939 classic 'Stagecoach'.  What a wonderful movie.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 24, 2014)

The Godfather


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2014)

Popular movies that I have NOT seen:

Frozen
12 Years a Slave
Argo
The King's Speech
Slumdog Millionaire
No Country for Old Men
The Departed
Any Spiderman movie after the first one
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Any X-men movie
Any Mission Impossible movie
The Great Gatsby


----------



## eflatminor (Apr 24, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Popular movies that I have NOT seen:
> 
> Frozen
> 12 Years a Slave
> ...



Haven't seen those either with the exception of Mission Impossible II.  Pretty decent action film, but I really wanted to support the libertarian/conservative director John Woo...if for no other reason that he and I have the same favor film of all time, Akira Kurosawa's "Seven Samurai"

Didn't see the first Spiderman movie either.  Just not into those kind of comic books.  I was more of a 'Mad' reader.


----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JESUS CHRIST!!!  Toy Story?  Jurassic Park???  FREAKING STAR WARS????????
> ...



Knock a few back and then try again! 

Plus the first 15 minutes are the most boring parts


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > My list may go on for a while. Right now the first ones that come to my mind are Grease, Jurassic Park, the Lord of the Rings film, the Pirates of the Caribbean films, and the Shrek films.
> ...


Yeah. Other films on my list are the Star Trek and Star War films however many there are. 

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I haven't seen any of the Rocky and Mission Impossible films either.


----------



## Rockland (Apr 24, 2014)

Casablanca
Citizen Kane


----------



## Nutz (Apr 24, 2014)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



ROCKY!!!  Must see classic.  

(I haven't seen any of the Mission Impossible movies either)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 24, 2014)

^^^ Because I am not into films that are classified as chick flicks, just about every one that there is would be on my list too.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I have seen the Titanic film though. I only watched it so that I could say that I've seen it without lying.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 24, 2014)

Popular movies that I have never seen:

Pretty much everything produced after Patton, in 1970.


----------



## Rockland (Apr 24, 2014)

Avatar
Frozen
Wreck It Ralph
Any of the Matrix, Star Trek or Superman movies


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Apr 25, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Are their any popular movies you haven't seen?
> ...



That is EXACTLY how I feel about movies or musicians or TV shows.

I refuse to watch or listen to ANY "entertainer" who infuses his political beliefs into his acting or singing, or who is outspoken about them when he is not "entertaining".

SHUT UP and act, or SHUT up and sing. Otherwise, I don't care what entertainers think about politics or pollution or conspiracy theories or abortion or gay rights or any of that other stuff.

Do what the leftists do. Get all of your political information from Jon Stewart, or that turd who is replacing Letterman. 

As for Close Encounters Of The Third Kind, it's definitely worth watching. If you can find a copy of it, watch it. An "oldie but a goodie".


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Probably most of the films that have won Best Picture in the last 10 years
> 
> &#8226;2013 - "12 Years a Slave" Nope
> 
> ...



The Hurt Locker was great.

Never saw the Kings Speech or 12 years a slave.... or no country for old men. ... or The Artist.... 

but academy award winners aren't always the popular films.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2014)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Probably most of the films that have won Best Picture in the last 10 years
> ...



They are not always popular before they win but get quite a bit of airtime once they have won best picture

I think most are hit or miss. I find that when the critics give their lists of best and worst pictures of the year that I enjoy the movies that are on the list of worst picture more


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2014)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Probably most of the films that have won Best Picture in the last 10 years
> ...



Just saw 12 years a slave. It was good. No country for old men was weird.


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2014)

1) Star Wars
2) any Harry Potter film
3) The Blues Brothers
4) any Spider-Man film
5) any of the new Batman films
6) Raging Bull
7) pretty woman
8) Cocoon
9) Alien any of them
10) godfather 2, 3
11) sent of a woman
12) Indiana jones any of them
13) any Star Trek film


----------



## Rocko (Apr 25, 2014)

Amelia said:


> The Godfather



A friend made me watch for the first time about five years ago. You're not missing much.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2014)

I've never seen any of the GodFather or Hangover movies.

I saw about 10 minutes of Titanic, and turned it off.  Bleah.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 25, 2014)

Rocko said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > The Godfather
> ...



He must have made you an offer you couldn't refuse


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

BlackFlag said:


> JESUS CHRIST!!!  Toy Story?  Jurassic Park???  FREAKING STAR WARS????????
> 
> What in the WORLD are you people doing online???  Go!  NOW!  Get out of here and get to the store!!!



Trade one screen for another?


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 26, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> I refuse to watch any movie with Sean Penn or any outspoken actor/director that has proven himself to be a supremely ignorant asshole.



But you'll still watch Reagan movies, Gary Sinise movies, William Devane movies, Bo Derek movies, Charlton Heston movies, Clint Eastwood movies, Ron Silver movies...


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 26, 2014)

_Avatar_.
_Noah_.

I will never watch either of them. Ever.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 26, 2014)

E.T.
To keep my streak, if it's on TV I leave the room or change the channel.  I've been doing that for quite awhile and I have nothing against the movie, it's all about the streak and declaring "I've never seen the movie"!


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 26, 2014)

ruh roh

I've been back on the grid for only a couple of years so my list would be far too long. I'd love to see more than a few listed here.


----------



## Againsheila (Apr 26, 2014)

Nutz said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JESUS CHRIST!!!  Toy Story?  Jurassic Park???  FREAKING STAR WARS????????
> ...




And yet, I've watched it over and over and over again.  Having grown up on movies where they used lizards over toy cities for special effects, Jurassic Park still has me mesmerized.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to watch any movie with Sean Penn or any outspoken actor/director that has proven himself to be a supremely ignorant asshole.
> ...



BATTERIES NOT INCLUDED

They don't understand us in the so called middle. Not that we are squishy squashy. We are very studied. But we can't  be pegged.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




My husband is like a super science guy and he still just sits there and loves being taken away in the movie.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 26, 2014)

Againsheila said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I think it is more of a personal dislike for Jeff Goldblum.  There is something about him and his acting style that irks me.


----------



## Rockland (Apr 26, 2014)

I haven't seen any of the Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 26, 2014)

Titanic.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 26, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Titanic.



I simply refuse to even consider watching that movie.


----------



## just_a_girl (May 7, 2014)

Nutz said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Titanic.
> ...



Haha, well said!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 15, 2016)

Must see movies: 
Close Encounters
No Country For Old Men (violent, but well crafted)
Schindler's List 
Saving Private Ryan
2001 A Space Oddity

I haven't seen The Artist, Argo, or Birdman. All on the list but there are so many to see.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2016)

Still hate The Exorcist....horrible overacting
Close Enconters...30 minutes of story stretched to 2 1/2 hours
No Country.....haven't seen
Schindlers List....Great movie
Saving Private Ryan.....Great opening 30 minutes, the rest could be any other war movie
2001.... Horribly overrated, stupid storyline


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 15, 2016)

The Sound of Music
All Star War movies except the first one
All Rocky movies except the first one
All Star Trek movies but the first one
Anything else with Sylvester Stallone
Anything with Arnold Schwarzenegger
The Indiana Jones movies
All the Jaws movies
Any movie that features an exploding helicopter in the trailer
All movies with Burt Reynolds, excpt Deliverance
Titanic
I wish I could add Gone with the Wind, but I am from Atlanta, and there is a law that says that you have to sit through it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Still hate The Exorcist....horrible overacting
> Close Enconters...30 minutes of story stretched to 2 1/2 hours
> No Country.....haven't seen
> Schindlers List....Great movie
> ...



Close Encounters is a masterpiece. 

And dissing 2001 by Stanley Kubrick? (takes off fine leather glove on on left hand, smacks rightwinger in the cheek) I challenge you sir, to a duel of pistols at 10 paces in the courtyard! Most don't understand much of 2001 as Kubrick made that as visual poetry. The ideas are quite hidden in plain site. But no worries, everyone has their own tastes. 

And yes, if you aren't averse to violence in a film No Country is a must see. Javier Bardem well deserved the Oscar for that. 

For Vandals you have to see the 2nd Star Trek film, certainly the best Star Trek film that has come out. And good lord you never saw Jaws? 

What dimension is this again?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2016)

2001?
Monkeys beating bones?  How profound
So much less there than implied

Close Encounters...Look ma...I built the Devils Tower out of mashed potatoes...what could it mean?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 15, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> 2001?
> Monkeys beating bones?  How profound
> So much less there than implied
> 
> Close Encounters...Look ma...I built the Devils Tower out of mashed potatoes...what could it mean?



Monkey's beating bones? Did you see the rest? The monkeys got much better bones later on. lol


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2001?
> ...


Yes...Hal was so imposing
who could have thought of such a thing?


----------



## Desperado (Oct 15, 2016)

Any Will" Ferrell movie
Any  Adam Sandler movie


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 18, 2016)

I've seen only half of the last 20 years' Best Pictures, Academy Awards.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2016)

Any Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter

Almost all of the Super Hero movies


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't even know what the popular movies are nowadays. The last time I went to a movie theatre was about 8 years ago and that was because I was alone in a foreign city and only had the local foreign language TV programs in my hotel.  I went to seen an English language movie. 


I haven't seen a movie in a theatre, except that one, in maybe 20 years. I refuse to spend $15 to see a movie. I wait until they are on TV, but most, 99% don't appeal to me. Someone told me to hook up with one of those free movies sites and I checked into it. Spent about an hour looking for something that appealed to me and didn't find anything.  Gave up on that BS.


For $15 or less I can get a good book.  I mostly watch BBC television, not American television.  Most Hollywood movies are just awful. I don’t know what the current popular American/Hollywood movies are. Didn’t see Slumdog Millionaire. Haven’t seen an Oscar movie in years and years.  Even on TV, when it’s free, I might check up on one but don’t watch the whole thing because they are generally awful.  What’s popular is not what’s popular with me.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 19, 2016)

Too many to count


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)

I've never seen "Pretty Woman" 
Somebody told me it's not a beautiful movie at all!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 20, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I've never seen "Pretty Woman"
> Somebody told me it's not a beautiful movie at all!



Takeoff of My Fair Lady

Now tell me you haven't seen that either


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 20, 2016)

That's it!
I've never seen My Fair Lady


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 20, 2016)

Never saw My Fair Lady and saw only a few minutes of Pretty Woman. The premise of Pretty Woman is just so far out there.


----------

